# oil leak



## intec (Oct 28, 2005)

hi i have a 1994 altima and it has a bad oil leak. The leak seem to be coming from above the oil pan on the back of the motor. the oil is coming from somewhere above the oil pan and is dripping on the back side of the oil pan more towards the passenger side. does anybody have a clue as to where this may be coming from.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Perhaps start with checking that your oil filter is done up tight and sealing properly....
Dan.



intec said:


> hi i have a 1994 altima and it has a bad oil leak. The leak seem to be coming from above the oil pan on the back of the motor. the oil is coming from somewhere above the oil pan and is dripping on the back side of the oil pan more towards the passenger side. does anybody have a clue as to where this may be coming from.


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

The oil leak is comming from your front crankshaft seal. take off your passenger wheel and take off the splash guards. it is the big pully closest to your oil pan. The seal is only about 8 bucks but you'll need air tools to break the pully bolt loose.


----------



## intec (Oct 28, 2005)

*oil*

it dosnt seem to be comming from the filter and if it was the front seal wouldnt there be oil spattered everywhere from hitting the belts?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

It could be the lower main seal, the one by the transmission. I had one there a while back, it was replaced when the transmission was replaced.

EDIT: If it is on the passenger side like you said above then my above statement is wrong.


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

intec said:


> it dosnt seem to be comming from the filter and if it was the front seal wouldnt there be oil spattered everywhere from hitting the belts?


nope, because it is the lowest seal on the motor, and it leaks from where the pully fits into the block. its not like it drips ontop of any belts.

its not a difficult thing to do. im 16 and i replaced min in about 45 minutes. all you have to do is loosen the tensoner to the right of the crank pully and the other one on your alternator. then just take off the pulleys and the crank pully.


----------



## intec (Oct 28, 2005)

does anybody else have a suggestion?


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

thats all there is to it


----------

